# my jewel cichlids



## superspaz187 (Apr 28, 2015)

Last night around 8 I noticed my male jewel was cherry red he is usually very deep blue almost black my female is always cherry in color I woke up at 2am happened to walk by my tank and there they were hundreds of baby being protected by momma and daddy


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forums and congrats.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed, congrats and welcome!


----------



## superspaz187 (Apr 28, 2015)

Does anyone know when they will be big enough to hide from the tank mates on there own or how long before the parents stop protecting them?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Aww, so cute.


----------



## superspaz187 (Apr 28, 2015)

There about a month old when would be a good time to start removing them and giving them away


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Before they have anymore babies.


----------

